# My big white cock ( pic



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry I couldn't stop myself


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

That's a really Big One!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I wouldn't know what to do without my big white cock. Can be mean at times, but is mostly laid back and calm.


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice cock!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I knew it it had to be, but I just had to look to be sure. 
Thank for not posting something that would cause me to tear my eyeballs out.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Being a white cock is racist??? What about all the black, brown, tan etc, cocks?? Wait till ole Al here's about this. Maybe white should have been left off. But if it always jumps right up and crows first thing in the morning it's all good. Couldn't help myself either.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, unless your cock is at least the size of a small dog, it don't count.:joyous:

(Rest In Peace Odell, Rest In Peace)

View attachment 10790


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

But you can't compete until you've eaten your girlfriends pussy cat, during a food shortage of course....


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Have you ever noticed that despite the size of the cock the pecker is always the same?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You call that BIG???!! Everything is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yours might be big. But this one is a giant!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah Ark,I got a big black cock too.My wife picked it out....hmmm.....hey wait a minute!!


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I didn't know you could use all those words in a sentence and it be true. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

All these dudes logging on to look at another man's big white cock. Tsk tsk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I was going to post a pic of my giant white cock but unfortunately I had to choke him earlier today.


----------

